# NYC 5 Boro Bike Tour



## fyrdog (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone going to the NYC Commerce Bank Five Boro Bike Tour? I'm going to try and make it.

http://www.bikenewyork.org/rides/fbbt/index.html


----------

